# Snow Sub Contractors Needed



## US Lawns NJ (Nov 12, 2010)

We are looking for reliable people to clear snow on our commercial sites in Ocean County. 
We are looking for Owner/Operators of Snow Clearing Equipment (Plow Trucks, Backhoes, Loaders and Snow Shoveler Vehicles)
You must be available 24 hours a day 7 days a week from December 1, 2011 to April 30, 2012 when snow is forecasted or occurs.

Some rates we offer:

4X4 Truck with 8' to 8.5' blade - $75 to $100 per hour 
Skid or Tracksteer W/8'-10'Push Box - $115 to $150 per hour 
4WD Backhoe w/10'-12' Push Box - $160 to $190 
Articulated Loader w/16' Pusher- $315 to $370 per hour

Rates will vary and are based on experience, equipment, and insurance

Interested? Send us an email to *[email protected]* with:
Your name, phone #, experience, equipment available and what town you're located in. We will contact you back.


----------



## GreenerConcepts (Dec 20, 2010)

Anything further north?


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I emailed you about this


----------



## GreenerConcepts (Dec 20, 2010)

I haven't received any email yet. I will look for it.


----------



## US Lawns NJ (Nov 12, 2010)

We only have locations in Ocean County. Nothing North


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I am in Howell and Ocean county is my backyard.


----------



## GreenerConcepts (Dec 20, 2010)

How big is the site? What equipment do you still need?


----------



## US Lawns NJ (Nov 12, 2010)

We have route work with multiple sites in areas through Ocean County. We don't have single large sites to service.


----------



## GreenerConcepts (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## plowin4u (Apr 15, 2009)

Located in Jackson, have several trucks on hand.


----------



## US Lawns NJ (Nov 12, 2010)

Cliff,
Contact me via my E-mail to talk more about the openings we have


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Hope it works out for everyone. Refreshing to see some rational rates!


----------



## plowin4u (Apr 15, 2009)

Paul, sorry I can't e-mail from my current laptop, will give you a call in the morning, thanks


----------

